# Version 0x1022 and SL problems



## dbilski (Nov 2, 2006)

I am having trouble with my relatively new R15-100. It has been connected for about a week now, and my previous problems with missing guide data seem to be over - just took some time (like a few days) to fill in completely.

Here's my new issue. I have a Series Link setup for Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip. I can see it there in my Prioritizer list. However, when I go to the guide, the shows clearly aren't set to record for the next two weeks! They are first-run shows, and the SL details seem to be set correctly. I also noticed that the show is very high on my Prioritizer list - like #5 or #6, so there shouldn't be an issue with a conflicting program of higher priority.

Any idea what is going on? I've read some posts about SLs "going stale," but this unit is basically brand new, and the SLs were just created about a week ago.

Also, my firmware version says:

Original Version: 0x1022
Past Upgrade: 0x1022
Future Upgrade: Not Scheduled

Is that the most current???

Thanks AGAIN for all the help - don't know what I'd do without y'all!

Doug
Richmond, VA


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Delete the SL and re-add it.


----------



## dbilski (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm SO sorry for wasting your time - I figured out what I did wrong. Since the s how airs on NBC, I chose the wrong NBC. Instead of local channel 12, I set the SL up for a different NBC that I don't even get. I'm such an idiot! Sorry, folks...

However - is my firmware version current??? I'm still wondering about that one!

Doug


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The 100 model hasn't had any updates yet. You're current.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

just missed my first SL. Heroes 11/7. saw it started recording at 8:58pm. should finish at 10:05pm. went to watch it at 10:24pm. nada. disappear, never show up on the list. only show the other 2 older eps.

never had a missed season pass from my old unit.

just dont kow what to say about the R15-100.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Mine didn't miss Heros last night but it must have run long. The recording ended right at 9pm but it seemed like a very odd ending point and I also didn't get the previews for the next one.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

dsstalkcom said:


> just missed my first SL. Heroes 11/7. saw it started recording at 8:58pm. should finish at 9:05pm. went to watch it at 10:24pm. nada. disappear, never show up on the list. only show the other 2 older eps.
> 
> never had a missed season pass from my old unit.
> 
> just dont kow what to say about the R15-100.


Check history and see if it says recorded or canceled. If it says recorded try selecting that history entry and see if it will let it play.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Check history and see if it says recorded or canceled. If it says recorded try selecting that history entry and see if it will let it play.


i read about the history. i check it and nothing. very strange.

so i reset the unit again. becoming like a daily thing now. now my manual recording does not record. everytime i reset i notice the shows are not listed. probably take a few days to list things completely. just dont know what to say about this R15-100.

R15-100 cant expect me to delete all my SL and re-enter them everytime i reset. i have like 20 SL, custom time and some manual custom settings. :nono2:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

dsstalkcom said:


> i read about the history. i check it and nothing. very strange.
> 
> so i reset the unit again. becoming like a daily thing now. now my manual recording does not record. everytime i reset i notice the shows are not listed. probably take a few days to list things completely. just dont know what to say about this R15-100.
> 
> R15-100 cant expect me to delete all my SL and re-enter them everytime i reset. i have like 20 SL, custom time and some manual custom settings. :nono2:


Weird that there is nothing in history at all. I don't use them but some said that manual single time recordings sometimes get dropped if you reset the unit.


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

well, i'm done with the R15-100. going to switch to the R10. at least the R10, i only have to reset once every 3-4 months. and it has not miss a recording or season pass.

for the R15, very very simple usage, it might be ok. but i have a 4 yr old that goes in and presses too many buttons, the R15 just crashes and hangs.

ill be waitin for a R16 or better version. but i will not hold my breath because DTV, a service provider, trying to be a hardware and software company. LOL


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

dbilski said:


> I'm SO sorry for wasting your time - I figured out what I did wrong. Since the s how airs on NBC, I chose the wrong NBC. Instead of local channel 12, I set the SL up for a different NBC that I don't even get. I'm such an idiot! Sorry, folks...


Don't feel bad. I've done this twice myself (once was TBS instead of a local channel, and the other was USA instead of SciFi). I haven't really taken the time to analyze it, but I think there's something about the UI that leads the user to make such a mistake, because I've never had this problem with almost six years of using a DTiVo.


----------



## dbilski (Nov 2, 2006)

I couldn't agree more!!!

I am SO frustrated with this DVR, that I'm seriously thinking about canceling D** and moving on. I ended up speaking with (literally) 8 different customer service people last night - up until 11:30 dealing with problems.

If you will indulge a little venting...

It all started when I realized that LOST (#1 in my "prioritizer") was not on my To Do List for the evening. Fortunately I noticed in time and was able to set a single episode for recording from the guide. Of course it wouldn't let me set it up as a SL because I already had an SL with that name! Ugh! Then, I finally settled into watching a recorded show, and halfway through the unit just randomly reset itself! No one even NEAR the remote - just went blank and kicked into a reset. The recorded show I was watching wasn't lost, but the show that was recording when the unit reset itself only recorded from the reset point forward! Ugh again!

I called customer service to raise hell and demand some kind of compensation. They transfered me a few times (Tier 2) and then told me I had to reformat the hard drive. They walked me through the procedure, and the unit would not do the reset - no matter what we did; just wouldn't reformat. 

Then they decided that they had to send me a new (sorry, I mean refurbished) unit to solve the problem. Remember this unit is only 8 days old at this point. Since I didn't want a refurbished R15 from the beginning, I had paid $99 to make sure that the unit replacing my Samsung TiVo was brand new. The customer support guy then proceeded to tell me that since they were sending me a "replacement" for the replacement, that they would be sending a refurbished unit. I tried to explain that that wasn't acceptable, but the guy had the hardest time understanding - telling me I'd have to pay ANOTHER $99 to make sure that the replacement was actually new!!! They finally agreed to send me a new one - probably to shut up this raving lunatic and to credit my account for six months of DVR fee - that's a measley $30, isn't it?

Then right before bed the unit stopped showing a picture at all and gave a 726 error message. Another call to Tech Support with no fix available - "you'll just have to wait for the replacement unit to arrive."

So - that's where I am now. Surfing the Comcast Cable and Dish network websites and waiting for my new (hopefully, unless they lied to me) R15 to arrive in a few days - without TV service until then, mind you!

The customer support guy reassured me that the R15-100 is one of their best, "most stable" pieces of hardware! :bonk1:

:rolling: :rolling: :rolling:

Doug Bilski
Richmond, VA


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

walters said:


> Don't feel bad. I've done this twice myself (once was TBS instead of a local channel, and the other was USA instead of SciFi). I haven't really taken the time to analyze it, but I think there's something about the UI that leads the user to make such a mistake, because I've never had this problem with almost six years of using a DTiVo.


Do you set up most of your SL's via a search? I haven't really had a problem with that. I usually set them up from the guide.


----------



## dbilski (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep - I set them up from a search. Almost all of them. That's how I'm used to doing it on my (beloved) Samsung TiVo model. Are you saying that I might have better luck setting it up from the guide?

Would that mean just finding the show in the guide and hitting the record button twice?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dbilski said:


> Are you saying that I might have better luck setting it up from the guide?


I'm thinking you'd probably have better luck if a search only returned channels you get. :nono2:



dbilski said:


> Would that mean just finding the show in the guide and hitting the record button twice?


Yes, but I usually hit select/record then tab to the SL settings because I like to set them for Keep at most = all. (Of course the SL tab has been moved to it's own menu item under 10F1.)


----------



## wickee2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Doug...

We've had the exact same (plus more!) problems for the past month. We're now supposed to receive our FOURTH DVR (R-15) from DTV IF they can't give us a TIVO, which we KNOW is unlikely. We only have three DVRs to return to DTV sitting in our living room (2 R15-100s AND 1 R15-500). 

We just bid on a Hughes Series2 DVR120 on eBay to hopefully alleviate any more DTV-DVR issues. If we don't win that, we'll bid on the R-10, which I believe is the last DTV Tivo UNIT. There's no guarantee on the HD life, but at least we'll be able to watch what we program! ELSE, it's Comcast for us too...

Good luck...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Yes, but I usually hit select/record then tab to the SL settings because I like to set them for Keep at most = all. (Of course the SL tab has been moved to it's own menu item under 10F1.)


I have the same issue, wish they would let you set all as one of the defaults. I usally do the R)) record and then select it just to edit that one option. How hard is it to add "all" for the defaults? It's already there as an option so it shouldn't be hard to add it (I can understand that it would take awhile to add 6,7,8,9,10 for options since there not in there.)


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2006)

just got my 100. had a 500, x-fer it for a 300 and now they send me a 100 to try and fix the SL. I did Dog the Bounty Hunter because my Tivo is set to record it. And of course shows from 2005 are recording on the R-15 100. Time ti call DTV again. does the R20 HD box has the SL problem crabing all shows when you flag first runs only?


----------



## dbilski (Nov 2, 2006)

Guess what I just got in the mail??? A REFURBISHED R-15 500?!?! Come on, DTV! This is the WORST customer service I've seen in awhile! I LOVED this company before this hardware debacle! Ugh! Now, I'm sending it back again. I paid for a new R15-100, and this is what I get???! Geesh!


----------

